# Class 320 Meter base



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

In case you have to remove the meter but interrupting the load would have undesirable effects. You could throw the bypass, remove the faulty meter, place a good meter in, release the bypass and be on your way.

And it would be very noticeable to the POCO if you were stealing power, because you couldn't place the cover on with the bypass engaged. I guess you could get the ole sawzall out and hack it off...


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Regular meters have a "Horn Bypass" which the meter man can clip jumpers onto.,


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok thank you makes sense to me.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

In my area any meter pans we buy usually have the horns. 
ALL commercial meter pans are required by the POCO to be lever bypass.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> In my area any meter pans we buy usually have the horns.
> ALL commercial meter pans are required by the POCO to be lever bypass.


Same here.


----------

